

Droid X rooted - ssclafani
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-hacks/1314-we-haz-rootz.html

======
moeffju
I wish someone would manage to hack the bootloader of the new Motorolas
(Milestone, probably Droid X and Droid 2). We still don't have proper custom
ROMs for that...

